# Real dog trainers!! Not someone that fills your head with hope.



## RICKY BARTLETTE (Jul 21, 2009)

I have come to know two great guys that love working dogs and have the know how to bring the best out in your dog. these guys are strait talkers so sme people get mad when they speak. Im speaking about BUTCH HENDERSON AND RON MARSHALL in the washington DC metro area. I train with them and love he fact that they can be real with you. Im I just reading them wrong? have any of you worked with them what is your opinion?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

My comment is on the subject line - "Not someone who fills your head with hope"

IME - the trainer tells the owner what is possible IF the owner does the work, and the owner fails to do the work.


----------



## RICKY BARTLETTE (Jul 21, 2009)

Anne Vaini said:


> My comment is on the subject line - "Not someone who fills your head with hope"
> 
> IME - the trainer tells the owner what is possible IF the owner does the work, and the owner fails to do the work.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I know Butch and Ron pretty well and I have trained with them a few times. They are great guys and very good trainers!
Tell them I said hello!


----------



## RICKY BARTLETTE (Jul 21, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> I know Butch and Ron pretty well and I have trained with them a few times. They are great guys and very good trainers!
> Tell them I said hello!


 


I sure will Mike, I must agree they are very good.


----------

